# Anger Problems in the News



## AThornquist (Sep 8, 2009)

lol . . . I checked Fox today and one of the featured articles had the title: "Cops: Wisconsin Man Linked by DNA to 9 Murdered Women Had Anger Problems". Is it just me, or is that title really funny? I couldn't help but think, "Oh _really?_" since it's not hard to imagine that a repeat murderer may have some difficulties keeping his cool.


----------



## Curt (Sep 8, 2009)

It's obviously you. It's much more reasonable to understand that the murderer is a victim.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 8, 2009)

You're right Curt. Society probably never let him grow up in a balanced, supportive, and positive environment. His parents are more guilty than he is. George Bush too.


----------

